# [XEN] Fedora als Gast instalieren

## Bitspyer

Nach ewigen Gesuche und nur das Auffinden von halben Sachen, stelle ich jetzt mal folgende Frage hier rein:

Wie kann ich ein Fedora7 als Xen-Gast (DomU) installieren? Das muss doch irgendwie mit yum gehen... ABer ich find nirgedendswo wie!!!!

Also, falls jemand die Lösung hat, bitte hier posten!

Danke, danke,danke...

----------

## Marlo

 *Bitspyer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, falls jemand die Lösung hat, bitte hier posten!
> 
> 

 

Erst mal zum einlesen .

Dann noch ein Blick  hierhin.

Die schnellste und praktikabelste Art ist über qemu oder auf Festplatte installieren und in eine DomU kopieren.

Grüße

Ma

----------

